# Trek "tour" USPS bikes?



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure exactly what this one is I picked up but I am guessing it was ridden by Kevin Livingston during the 1999 season? Maybe a training bike, raced or even ridden at the TDF? will never know so just wondering if this name decal is consistent with any that anyone has seen? I do chat with a local rider that was on the '00 & '01 team and looking forward to his input. Going to ditch the Deda quill with a proper one that they used which I have read was a Cinelli 101 and build it up with period parts that it would have had regardless if it is real or not.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

My first post on this frame was when bike was in shipment so those photos I posted were from the seller, got the frame Thursday and it is much better condition then I had anticipated. The blue paint is almost immaculate with no signs of hits/cracks and the decals have a few chips that I would anticipate if this was a raced /trainer frame with being put in a van etc. The local ex-pro responded back and believes it is a legit bike from what he sees. So will build it with older DA stuff but with external BB like I did my '99 Lemond, It should be a great addition for Sunday rides ect to my small collection.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Regardless of the association with Lance, I think this is an iconic frame, and one that Trek should be proud of. Of course it's a legit frame. If you need verification, try contacting Kevin at Mellow Johnny's bike shop Austin, Texas. Do a Google search for more verification of Kevin's current status. And post photos of the bike when it's done.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Peter, I did send a email to mellow Johnny's for them to pass along and will send one to his peddle hard business as well. I agree it is legit as who would fake it as I paid about the going rate for an old bare Trek frame anyway.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Well after finding all the parts I wanted for it, at least for now, I built it this morning!

I sneaked a 7800 dura ace running gear on it rather than the 7700 9 speed stuff which I think will be a bit nicer ride but still have the pretty much same look with all the silver and exposed shift cables, dura ace seat post, Cinelli 101 quill and bars, if really should have Rolf Vector Pro's but with my weight I didn't want to worry about spokes when far away from home so I picked up a set of the Rolf Comp's as I have the same wheel on my LeMond and it has served me well. Not going to ride it at least till next weekend as I found the same bike but in a 54 last week for the wife and want to wait till hers is here and up and running.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well done.


----------

